# It's an oldie but I've not seen it posted here.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A little old lady goes to see the Doctor and says "Doctor, I have this problem with gas, but it really doesn't bother me too much. They never smell and are always silent. As a matter of fact, I've farted at least 20 times since I've been here in your office. You didn't know I was farting because they don't smell and are silent"
The Doctor says "I see, take these pills and come back to see me next week"
The next week the lady goes back. "Doctor", she says, "I don't know what the hell you gave me, but now my farts... although still silent... stink terribly."
The Doctor says, "Good"" Now that we've cleared up your sinuses, let's work on your hearing."


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

in the same vein:


A guy goes to the doctor. 
He says, “Doctor! Doctor! I can’t stop farting!”
The doctor says, “Well that’s not so bad. Go out and buy some Tums.”
The guy says, “But doctor! You don’t understand! I can’t stop farting! All day, all night! One continuous long fart! I can’t stop!”
The doctor says, “Well, gee, that’s awful.”
The guy says, “Here take a listen!”
The doctor bends down to listen. He hears, "Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr." 
The doctor says, “I never in my whole life, heard of anything like this. In my whole career of medicine. I have never heard of anything like this.”
And the doctor goes over to the corner of the room and he gets this huge long pole with a hook on the end of it. 
The now terrified patient says, “My God what are you going to do with that thing?”
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V

The doctor says, “I’m going to open the bl**dy window and get some fresh air in here!”


----------

